# sucralfate/slippery elm



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

is that the same accept one is a drug and the other natural


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Basically they work the same...like a liquid bandage...many owners of ME dogs use it successfully for esophagitis


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

nabi said:


> Basically they work the same...like a liquid bandage...many owners of ME dogs use it successfully for esophagitis


i really did not have to buy that drug from the vet now i know plus its easier to give the slippery elm.


----------

